# Wer erklärt mir Fullys?



## tinaa67 (4. August 2013)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand die diversen Fully-Typen erklären? So als grobe Übersicht?
Eine Freundin hat mich danach gefragt weil sie sich gern ein Fully zulegen möchte, aber beim Händler, mangels Grundlagen, nur Bahnhof versteht.
Ich hatte keine Antwort, da ich mich damit auch noch nicht befasst habe und ja selbst nen HT fahre.
Was hat es mit den verschiedenen Gelenktypen auf sich? Wo sind die Vorzüge/Nachteile? Was hat es mit den Dämpfern auf sich?
Was sollte ein Fully für Touren/AM bieten? Sie ist ist kein Leichtgewicht, spielt das bei der Auswahl eine Rolle?
LG


----------



## 4mate (4. August 2013)

Grundlage dazu ist seit Jahr und Tag

*Mountainbike  Wikipedia*

Dort wird alles und noch mehr erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (5. August 2013)

[FONT="]Ach du je, das in wenigen Sätzen zu beschreiben ist für jemanden der gar keine Ahnung hat ohne Bilder kaum möglich.[/FONT]

Aber tatsächlich[FONT="] ist Wikipedia ein toller Tipp weil sehr aussagekräftig:[/FONT]
  [FONT="][URL]http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike[/URL][/FONT]

  [FONT="]Fullys gibt es mit unterschiedlichen Federungssystemen, die deshalb konstruiert werden, weil sie alle unterschiedliche (sogenannte) Raderhebungskurven haben. Das ist genau der Weg, den das Hinterrad bei seinem kompletten Federweg zurücklegt. Das hat zusammen mit den Federbein und der Art wie das positioniert und abgestimmt ist Einfluß auf das Federverhalten. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, das sieht jeder Hersteller anders und kommt natürlich darauf an was ich mit dem Rad machen will, CC, Tour, ALL Mountain, Enduro, Dirt, Freeride oder DH.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Zum Gewicht. Natürlich spielt das eine Rolle, denn i.d.R geben die Hersteller eine Gewichtsobergrenze an, danach übernehmen sie keine Garantie mehr. Die Grenze ist ganz Unterschiedlich. Am besten den Hesrteller (Händler) fragen.

Viele Grüsse und gutes "durchwuseln"
[/FONT]


----------



## Fury (5. August 2013)

_Was hat es mit den verschiedenen Gelenktypen auf sich?
_
Es gibt einfach verschiedene MÃ¶glichkeiten, die Hinterradfederung zu realisieren. Da beim Fully der Antrieb und damit die Krafteinleitung nicht konstant und gleichmÃ¤Ãig erfolgt gibt es verschiedene LÃ¶sungsansÃ¤tze die auftretenden Probleme zu lÃ¶sen.

*Probefahrt* machen, wo immer es geht!

_Wo sind die VorzÃ¼ge/Nachteile?
_
Jedes System hat spezifische Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile. Die einzelnen Pros und Cons fÃ¼hren hier zu weit und bringen Dich ja auch nicht weiter, mangels Er*fahr*ungsmÃ¶glichkeiten. Ich kann nur empfehlen, hier auf einen Markenhersteller zu setzen. Die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen sind z.B. Giant, Specialized, Trek, Scott, Cube, Ghost, Merida, Centurion, Canyon, Radon etc. Hier wird man ab ca. 2500,- â¬ kaum noch schlechtes Material bekommen.

*Probefahrt* machen, wo immer es geht! Unterschiede spÃ¼ren! (Straff/soft)

_Was hat es mit den DÃ¤mpfern auf sich?
_
Naja, die federn das Hinterrad... ;-)  LuftdÃ¤mpfer sind das Mittel der Wahl, weil problemlos aufs KÃ¶rpergewicht einstellbar. Hier wird in der o.g. Preisklasse astreine QualitÃ¤t verbaut.

*Probefahrt* machen, wo immer es geht!

_Was sollte ein Fully fÃ¼r Touren/AM bieten?
_
120 mm Federweg mindestens vorn und hinten, wenns mehr AM geht dann auch gern mehr. Breiter Lenker, Scheibenbremsen, gescheite Reifen etc...
In der Preisklasse um 2500,- â¬ gibts nicht wirklich schlechtes Material.

Hab ich schon erwÃ¤hnt?: *Probefahrt* machen, wo immer es geht!

_Sie ist ist kein Leichtgewicht, spielt das bei der Auswahl eine Rolle?
_
Nein. Ab 130 kg wÃ¼rde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, sonst unwichtig. Aber gerne auch mal den HÃ¤ndler fragen, hier gehen die Meinungen arg auseinander.

Und ganz wichtig, bevor ich es vergesse: *Probefahrt machen, wo immer es geht!* Unterschiede merkt man auch bei einer Fahrt um den Block (mal vom Bordstein runterfahren und wieder rauf). Den HÃ¤ndler bitten, das Rad auf den Fahrer einzustellen (Luftdruck Gabel/DÃ¤mpfer, SattelhÃ¶he, ggf. Lenker einstellen)

PS: die obige Herstellerauswahl ist willkÃ¼rlich und unvollstÃ¤ndig und stellt keine MeinungsÃ¤uÃerung meinerseits hinsichtlich besonders bevorzugter Hersteller dar. Generell will ich nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daÃ Markenhersteller im Grunde kein schlechtes Material anbieten.


----------



## tinaa67 (6. August 2013)

Ok, Wikipedia hab ich gelesen. Danke erstmal für die Infos, das hilft mir schon mal etwas weiter, allerdings ist 2500 etwas zuviel, ich denke 1500 ist die absolute Schallgrenze. 
Die 130 erreicht sie auch nicht, aber halt auch keine 65... 
Danke erstmal, dann les ich jetzt mal weiter ein!


----------

